# what is the advantage of heat press vinyl over regular heat press transfer paper?



## sikkwidditt (May 21, 2007)

So what is the advantage of heat press vinyl over regular heat press transfer paper? What do you prefer? thanks!


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: Heat Press Vinyl!*

Vinyl's a bit more durable, may be applicable to other materials, and may, or may not, have a harder/softer feel depending on what vinyl you use. Since vinyl is contour cut, you do not have any issues with "boxes" especially on opaque materials for dark colors, there are some transfer papers that can be cut with a vinyl cutter, but they are not intended to be used that way (there was a big JPSS debate thread a year or so back about cutting it with a vinyl cutter). You can also get special effect heat transfer vinyl films, glitter films for t-shirts, metallics, puff, etc. 

Downsides of heat transfer vinyl: Unless you have a solvent printer, you're limited to layering colors in the design. There's extra effort involved in the "weeding" process, removing the vinyl that you don't want to transfer. Oftentimes you may forget to cut mirror'ed, especially if you're doing multiple different things with your cutter.


----------



## DecalGuy (Nov 26, 2007)

I just don't see transfer paper (for lights) as a retail option as of yet its more of a novelty short term use. I do offer it to my customers on the conditions that it could last a few washes, it could crack or it my not. I find a lot will purchase it for party shirts, reunions, and walk for a cause shirts.

The transfer paper for dark's is pretty durable almost as much as vinyl but will fade over time.

Vinyl for numbers, 1 to 3 color graphics or names over the front pocket has excellent durability and the shirt usually wears out way before the vinyl. 

If the order is over 50 shirt's, bags or mouse pads I'll have the screen printed.

Mike


----------



## Colorfast (Sep 2, 2006)

I agree with the above:

Very durable
Can be used on any color shirt
Almost feels like screen print and will not lose color or crack

2 cons are weeding and maintaining inventory on colors. I only keep white, red, royal blue and black in stock. Speciality Graphics (forum sponsor) does sell by the foot so that can help a lot with smaller images.

I have no regrets about buying a cutter and adding vinyl to my offerings.


----------



## sikkwidditt (May 21, 2007)

thanks for all of your input!


----------



## E-Dawg (Jul 11, 2009)

DecalGuy said:


> I just don't see transfer paper (for lights) as a retail option as of yet its more of a novelty short term use. I do offer it to my customers on the conditions that it could last a few washes, it could crack or it my not. I find a lot will purchase it for party shirts, reunions, and walk for a cause shirts.


There might be quite a few people here that might beg to differ on that. What kind of HT paper were you using for your "lights"?


----------

